# What else can be stacked with Anavar for good results??



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Going to start my first cycle of anavar soon. What would you recommend to stack with?

Clen? Even for a first cycle

(No off topics pleeeese!!)


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Animal PAK, liver protection and creatine.

Every answer will be test. Don't stack orals.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

id like to lose some fat an gain muscle...i know its very difficult too but i need to lose some fat first


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

concentrate and burning the fat then bulk afterwards buddy? its the simplest thing you can do iv used clen and t5's and ill be honest i hate clen im on it now and i feel ****e, t5s i feel cocky and get a nice pump on in the gym...


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

are you reccomending both there mate? or just the t5s?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Var and clen mate!!

I wont jab at all


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Test

Is

Best.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

id stack food with it ...


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

you cant run two foods together mate....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Captain-splooge said:


> you cant run two foods together mate....


Ur ok if u stack chicken with rice, but don't stack chicken with steak as risks not worth the gains IMO.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Ur ok if u stack chicken with rice, but don't stack chicken with steak as risks not worth the gains IMO.


Im on chicken and rice stack atm, also running a low dose of peas with it. Finding it hard to get it all down though.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Empire Boy said:


> Chick/STK stack dangers are over-rated IMO, you just have to do tons of research, and get a few Chick/PORK cycles under your belt.


Im experiencing bad bloat from chicken/rice/peas should i stop straight away and run my pct of 200ml orange juice ED?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Chicken and steak can be ran safely with garlic during the course and a second course of apple pie, just be careful of the custard sides. As for the bloat mate - take a rennie ffs


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

are you not running anything to keep digestive juices at bay? I find half a carrot E3D does the trick


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Captain-splooge said:


> are you not running anything to keep digestive juices at bay? I find half a carrot E3D does the trick


You noob, u only feel the benefit with at least 2 carrots every second day. Research suggests u can go as high as 3 every day and may also improve night vision.


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

Empire Boy said:


> T5 has nothing to do with thyroid hormones...
> 
> T3 is THE thyroid hormone that impacts metabolism via mitochondria, it is both catabolic and anabolic, and is not to be trifled with as it can cause permanent thyroid damage. But it is a very effective dieting compound when run alongside an aas like anavar,which prevents the muscle wastage that is caused by T3 at amounts needed to achieve fat-loss...
> 
> ...


T5 is an ECA stack, no?


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> You noob, u only feel the benefit with at least 2 carrots every second day. Research suggests u can go as high as 3 every day and may also improve night vision.


yeah on my second cycle my usual supplier couldn't get any so i tried tesco's but they fcuked up my order and only sent me one bag


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Captain-splooge said:


> yeah on my second cycle my usual supplier couldn't get any so i tried tesco's but they fcuked up my order and only sent me one bag


Tried Tesco's had the same problem, although there orange blend was decent with no pips.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

hendrix said:


> Tried Tesco's had the same problem, although there orange blend was decent with no pips.


Waheyyy


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

deano said:


> T5 is an ECA stack, no?


yes, and if its legit, its good to do 2days on clen/t3/t4 then 2days on T5(i.e any Ephedrine/caffeine/Asprin) stack and then repeat for as long as needed.

If want more AAS to take with Anavar, take proviron at an equal dose.

Anavar will not rip you up, and neither will the fat burning compounds mentioned above, UNLESS YOU DIET AND ARE ON A CALORIC DEFICIT.

When you diet, the anavar will hold muscle;if you diet without anavar (or any AAS) you will lose muscle before fat- simple fact. AAS are important to maintain muscle on a reduced cal diet- the fat burners speed up the fat burning process, but not if you're not dieting and exercising..


----------



## willij2 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hayesy said:


> Var and clen mate!!
> 
> I wont jab at all


Alright mate, you just cycle clen and anni bro? Just starting anavar myself mate.


----------



## Ste1337 (Feb 2, 2012)

Stack it with jenga mate works a treat every time!


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

Bruze said:


> Animal PAK, liver protection and creatine.
> 
> Every answer will be test. Don't stack orals.


I don't see anything wrong with stacking var and clen, I know plenty who do that and I will be running that during my cut too.


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

Tren test mast eq u name it the possibilities are endless. Works well at 100mgs


----------

